# Penn Slammer/Ugly Stik for Pelagics



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

Since the purchase of my Perception Swing I've been mulling over the options for a no nonsense, simple (cheap) combo for if and when I decide to join the pelagic scene. For the money (>$200) I find myself fixating on the Penn Slammer 560 and Ugly Stik 6' 8-10kg combo with 20lb braid. All opinions/suggestions are welcome.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

jfish87

I'm fairly new to pelagic hunting, but suggest maybe going to the Penn 750/800's. The ugly stick should be spot on...just don't try to dead lift a 10 - 15 kg long tail tuna. Also, although not pelagics, local snapper have been caught around 10 kg mark, so a 10 kg rod is right on the limit for lifting. If you score such a fish, use a gaff/net/lip grips, or dead lift on heavy leader.

With a slightly bigger and heavier reel, I would assume, *as a general rule*: more strength in the guts of the reel; more line capacity; plus higher drag pressures. The last thing you want when you've hooked up to the 'fish of your dreams' is a failure. Remember that pelagic hunting can result in some monster fish...

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=55568&hilit=Will+this+fit+on+my+kayak%2F#p573981

The Noosa Yakkers/Palmy Army members would be good starting points for advice, as would Grant Ashwell/ the Gamefisher etc.

BTW, spaeking of failures right yakside, do some knot research and practice. I had a 'slim beauty' knot fail a while ago with a decent fish on it ... though maybe I didn't tie it right.

cheers

trev


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I own both the slammer and the old model spin fisher reels and would take the slammer over the spin fisher any day. Not sure what the new spin fishers are like but the old ones had the ratchet style anti-reverse which is crap.

I think you'll find there are better reels than both out there so,far as drag pressure goes but I've landed plenty of big trevally with my old 6500ss regardless.

The slammer is a smoother reel in my opinion but the other one probably holds more line.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't think the drag in the slammers differs all that much through the sizes. I have a 360 and the drag is pretty good even down to that size. Spool size and line capacity would be the only real difference by upping the reel size by a model or two. They are a good value reel for the money, that's for sure.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I think what you're looking at seems OK. Drag pressure should not be a huge consideration as the kayak itself provides drag also, line capacity should be a bigger consideration in my opinion. Motackle list the 560 as carrying 300m of 15pd, but doesn't specify if this is braid or mono, either way this should be sufficient.

Remember most pelagic species aren't going to go looking for reef so you don't need that strong stopping power. They will run long and hard until they are too tired to run away anymore. This is why drag pressure isn't such a big deal, also if you have you're drag cranked up too high you're a real chance of getting yourself capsized as witnessed in the Couta101 video.

Motackle are also offering a free 300m spool of braid with all their slammers at the moment, so it might be a good time to pick one up.

You won't go wrong with the ugly sticks though, tough rods that will last a lifetime and certainly a good way to get you started in bluewater fishing. As you progress and gain more experience you may start looking for the extra sensitivity of a graphite rod, but as a starter the ugly stick is the way to go. But for casting any distance a bit of a longer rod may be required, but this really is personal preference and also depends on what length rods you are comfortable using in a kayak, but if it were me, I'd be looking for something 7ft, once again, this is just my opinion and is neither right nor wrong.

Kev


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2012)

A another option is the Pfluger Trion 7'2 6-10 2pce Mo tackle have both them and total caost would be $184 plus post and you get the 300yrds of free braid so your ready to go. The Pflugers have a five year warrenty and are a good stick.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Uglystiks last forever but they can't swim when towed by a fish or dropped overboard un-tethered, I've proven both!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

If you want to cast at pelagics I'd look for an extra foot of rod length and something made of graphite, not glass. That same flexibility that makes ugly stiks unbreakable also makes them a nightmare when you're trying to land a slug accurately over distance. Motackle has all of their shimano raiders and jewels on sale for $99 at the moment. I use the 7'2" snapper jewel (I paid $180) and my brother the same rod in the raider and they're very good value for the price. As others have said there's no need to try to rip a fish's head off in this style of fishing.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

BIGKEV said:


> I think what you're looking at seems OK. Drag pressure should not be a huge consideration as the kayak itself provides drag also, line capacity should be a bigger consideration in my opinion. Motackle list the 560 as carrying 300m of 15pd, but doesn't specify if this is braid or mono, either way this should be sufficient.
> 
> Kev


going by Penns sit the 560 slammer holds 270yds of 15 lb mono or 500 yds of 20lb braid ,380 yds of 30lb braid or 260 yds of 50 lb braid
they also have max drag of 15 lb -- reteve is 30" per handle rev and weigh 19.9 ozs


----------



## mackyak (Jun 26, 2012)

I have the same dilemma. What med-large spinner set-up to buy for the yak....

The old spinfishers definitely seem to have the longevity especially when being drowned in seawater regualary, perhaps at the cost of some refinement.

I can pick up a brand new in box Penn 9500ss for $200 at the moment, but am unsure whether it is a bit of overkill on the yak. I landed a 5kg yellowfin tuna on a 5kg silstar rod with 3000 size reel and 15lb braid last week with no probs at all just took my time. Am starting to realise that line capacity is not that important on a kayak but perhaps a good drag is more important if targeting bigger pelagics and using heavier braid.

There is also the Fin Nor offshore spin which for 65 size has a 27kg drag, alloy body and holds 365m of 20lb for $149 at motackle. Anyone know how these compare?

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Geordie (Jan 12, 2010)

I recently grabbed a Pen Slammer 760 on special for $95. It holds just under 300 m of 30Lb Platipus Platinum mono. This is great for trolling on the yak. Iam using a Pen Sports 7'6" (7001) on the yak and from the shore for casting with the same reel, I am using a Pen graphite 10' big game surf rod. The reel seems prety good for both combos so far.
Drag is nice and smoothe even with a decent mackerel on the end, it performs much better than other cheapo reels I have used and some more expensive ones too.


----------

